# other soap forums?



## Skittles2u

there used to be a very active soap forum (with the word whisk) in it which appears to be gone... does any one know what happened to it? message me privately if this question is not allowed.


----------



## linn

I don't have a clue, but it looks like they are gone from the Internet.


----------



## halfpint

I used to be a member a long time ago, I think it has been down for a while as I took it off my bookmarks a year or so ago. 
Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I got banned from The Whisk a long time ago. You might want to try The Dish


----------



## linn

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I got banned from The Whisk a long time ago. You might want to try The Dish


I don't visit that one very often any more. I like the Soap Making Forum.


----------



## Seagrape

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I got banned from The Whisk a long time ago. You might want to try The Dish


Oh, dear. You must have really p*****d off the owner. :fussin: :happy2:


----------



## lathermaker

Seagrape said:


> Oh, dear. You must have really p*****d off the owner. :fussin: :happy2:


hahaahahahaahaha Oh Cyndi, WHAT did you do???? 

I figured one of these days I'll get banned for telling a newbie they don't know their head from a hole in the ground and shouldn't be selling their first batch! LLOLOLOLOL

I'm a member of the soap dish forum. But, be aware that we don't put up with any [email protected] over there and pretty much tell it like it is without sugar-coating.

I haven't seen anything about the Whisk one for quite some time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

linn said:


> I don't visit that one very often any more. I like the Soap Making Forum.


I got banned from that one also .... different reason though.

I was banned from the whisk because I wished US Veterans a Happy Veteran's Day. The owner didn't appreciate it and made slanderous remarks about US troops in her homeland of Germany.

I was banned from the soap making forum because the soap goat guy and a good soaping friend of mine had words and I went to her defense. This character plied me a whole summer with private emails about making milk soaps, which I generously answered in detail. He went on to create a web page that fall the made out that he had been soaping for a long time and had all the answers. Grrrr.

I've been a member of the dish since '03 but don't visit very often. Too much drama goes on over there.


----------



## springvalley

Cyndi, Cyndi, Cyndi, What am I going to do with you, such a mild mannered little gal like you banned from a soap forum, CAN`T believe it. > Thanks Marc


----------



## linn

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I got banned from that one also .... different reason though.
> 
> I was banned from the whisk because I wished US Veterans a Happy Veteran's Day. The owner didn't appreciate it and made slanderous remarks about US troops in her homeland of Germany.
> 
> I was banned from the soap making forum because the soap goat guy and a good soaping friend of mine had words and I went to her defense. This character plied me a whole summer with private emails about making milk soaps, which I generously answered in detail. He went on to create a web page that fall the made out that he had been soaping for a long time and had all the answers. Grrrr.
> 
> I've been a member of the dish since '03 but don't visit very often. Too much drama goes on over there.


IMO the adminstrators and moderators should stay neutral and not get involved personally. Their job is to moderate and administer the forum, not ban someone because they disagree with an opinion. Unless there is a gross transgression of forum rules, they should leave well enough alone. There is too much of that on many of the soap forums, unfortunately.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The owner of the whisk was a lot strange. She started that forum after being repeatedly banned from The Dish. Within the first year, she even banned the tech lady that helped her set up the whisk and her faithful friends that supported her on The Dish and moderated the whisk forum. I kept my head low until she started bashing US Vets. :nono:

The old goat guy was "charming" (read scamming) soaping folks, not only with his 'first hand knowledge' but with cheaply made plywood molds with plenty of knots in them. He had a lot of complaints on his molds the first few years he offered them and seemed to rarely make it right. He did have quite a following on the soap making forum though.

I believe the post I was actually banned for was when I questioned him about being able to make up a milk & lye solution and keep the solution in storage until it was time for him to make soap. :nono: I asked other soapmakers to give it a try with a small amount of milk & lye to see what they got .... (an orange congealed mess because of the milk fats saponifying in the lye solution).

I don't like frauds.


----------



## SilverVista

LOL, I remember the soap goat guy too. If you believed him, his milk went straight from the goat to the pre-mix jug, and sat on the counter without ever being refrigerated. Even with lye in it, I can't imagine what his workspace must have smelled like! I think people were fascinated the way mice were drawn to the pied piper. Thank goodness saner heads prevailed, and I settled into a couple of dependable recipes and an excellent-for-me homemade mold without losing any money to the scam as part of my learning curve!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

linn said:


> I like the Soap Making Forum.



Well, what do you know? I'm allowed to register at that forum again.


----------



## linn

Good, I look forward to seeing posts from you there, also.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Are you linn over there too? I've already posted in the CP forum.


----------



## linn

Nope, I'm lsg.


----------

